# Why a Fence To Qualify?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't get me started on this... hehe

It enrages me. I PREFER homes with no fence, because they HAVE get off their butts and WALK their dogs four times or more a day. Some with a fence do to, but many do not. Just my thoughts...

Signed,

One fit owner of FOUR dogs with NO FENCE!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think rescues prefer fences because they not only keep the dog in but other animals out. That said I do believe you can be a responsible pet owner without a fence. I live on a corner lot and a fence is not an easy option so I use a tie out for Oakly. When he was a pup I went outside with him for every single trip till he was a year old and I started to use the tie out for potty breaks. I do not use the tie out for exercise...that is what the hour long walks are for.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I have found that this is a HOT topic.:curtain: I don't believe they should disqualify potential applicants for not having a fence either. PLENTY of safe, loving homes could be found for a homeless pup with people who don't have fences. My opinion, of course!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's some of the life my poor fenceless dogs lead every day...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(and NO I would NEVER leave a dog outside alone- WITH OR WITHOUT a fence. Ever. Period. I don't trust people or other animals.)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> (and NO I would NEVER leave a dog outside alone- WITH OR WITHOUT a fence. Ever. Period. I don't trust people or other animals.)


I agree that you need to take a look at where you live to have a dog without a fence. Tie outs can be dangerous so you really need to take hard look around to make sure there are no snags or possible strangulation situations. Tie outs also take time for the dog to become accustomed to. So even if you have a tie out you will want to go out with the dog for quite a while to be sure he is getting learning how the system works and is not charging to the end of it.

Oakly goes out in my front yard on his lead. That is where he greats his visitors Since he plays well with others he has several people who stop by with their dogs to play with Oak on their walks.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Here's some of the life my poor fenceless dogs lead every day...


Definately child abuse. I will be seizing What's His Name immediately.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA I see where you're headed... lol but you have to catch him first


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll take the one in the Avatar ACC......bet I can catch him! Eventually......LOL

I think sometimes the best answer for a question like this is "Because they can". That about says it all.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA I see where you're headed... lol but you have to catch him first


Poor baby. Him with a vegan Momma, he can be plied with filet, I'm sure, and this old bod won't HAVE to run.
Be afraid. Be VERY afraid.:311taunt-


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I feel your pain...I don't have afence either as a new home owner, but I faithfully walk my dog twice a day plus a potty break before bed. We will probably get one once the soil settles, but even then, I would still walk my dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha he eats real meat


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Not all rescues require fences. (I am starting to sound like a broken record...)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Not all rescues require fences. (I am starting to sound like a broken record...)


You are right. Most good rescues look at the whole picture. And a fence is a small part of the kind of care that a family or individual can give. As a breeder, I do not "require" a fence, either. Nor do I require showing, or other competition. If a puppy buyer is interested, I will support and encourage them as they need it, but it is silly, IMO, to require it. I'd be throwing the baby out with the bathwater, in many cases, and passing on WONDERFUL homes for my puppies if I did.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What are we going to do with you ACC. I didn;t knwo you didn;t hafv ea fence or I would have been down there to dog nap by now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Many of the dogs in rescue have been picked up by animal control as strays. Their history is not known, and many of them are or could be runners. The requirement for a fence is in response to the very high likelihood that the dog could try to run again.

GRRNT has on occasion adopted to homes without a fence, and some of them have worked out just fine. There have also been instances of shelters or people calling GRRNT and saying they have picked up a dog running loose that has GRRNT tags. When the rescue contacted the owners it was the homes without the fence, the dog wasn't supervised outside and ran off.

Experience has taught rescues that adoptors need to have a fenced yard.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Many of the dogs in rescue have been picked up by animal control as strays. Their history is not known, and many of them are or could be runners. The requirement for a fence is in response to the very high likelihood that the dog could try to run again.
> 
> GRRNT has on occasion adopted to homes without a fence, and some of them have worked out just fine. There have also been instances of shelters or people calling GRRNT and saying they have picked up a dog running loose that has GRRNT tags. When the rescue contacted the owners it was the homes without the fence, the dog wasn't supervised outside and ran off.
> 
> Experience has taught rescues that adoptors need to have a fenced yard.


Good point. There are dogs for whom bolting is a risk and fences can help prevent that from happening. Although rarely do we have adopters whose entire property is fenced - usually it's just the backyard. Vigilance is still the key. We won't place 'bolters' into homes with little kids as they tend to open doors without thinking the dog can escape.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I didn;t knwo you didn;t hafv ea fence or I would have been down there to dog nap by now.


Hooch: Type much? Or is it the lateness of the hour!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Hooch: Type much? Or is it the lateness of the hour!


*sigh* He's drunk again... :


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We won't place 'bolters' into homes with little kids as they tend to open doors without thinking the dog can escape.


TELL me about it!! I have fostered 8 or 9 dogs now, and most of 'em have found a way out (uh, should I admit that?) Kids and front doors are the big culprits! I've had ones that have gone right through the fence (little dog), under the deck (big dog, deck is only about 18 inches off the ground.. weird), under the fence, pushed the fence out of the way (I didn't realize it was weak in that spot as my own dogs never ever test it or care) through dog park fences, and just wandered out the garage door as kids were being careless. And sometimes our door doesn't latch right and the wind can blow it open. That's always fun, as we panic and search the house for the foster, who usually hasn't noticed the open door. 

My point? Um.... well, I agree with Lisa that most bolting issues happen out the front of the house, and yet mostly it's the back yards that are fenced. And that now our fence is nailed tight, has slate where it can be dug under, has a board covering the place to get under the deck, has lattice stapled up so little dogs can't get through the slats, and also that green tall wire rolled out against it (to keep the tiny, toy breeds in!! Ha!) And the kids are better about not letting the foster out.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> My point? Um.... well, I agree with Lisa that most bolting issues happen out the front of the house, and yet mostly it's the back yards that are fenced. And that now our fence is nailed tight, has slate where it can be dug under, has a board covering the place to get under the deck, has lattice stapled up so little dogs can't get through the slats, and also that green tall wire rolled out against it (to keep the tiny, toy breeds in!! Ha!) And the kids are better about not letting the foster out.


And for those of you interested, Karen's back yard fence will be featured in Better Homes and Gardens "built for the dogs" issue!  It's something what we do for our dogs!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep.....we've had the same issue. Every dog that's run out, has run out the front door. Fortunately, the two most recent rescues we have now will only run to the car to go for a ride! That leaves about 10 acres between them and the road.

They ran off in their former/original home. She got hit by a car. He stood over her in the highway. Fortunately they both survived. We KNOW this....and still, twice, he has bolted out that door when we've opened it....once with her.

It's kinda hard to stop a 150 lb dog running for the door from behind you. I have no idea what got into him, but happily I think it's over now. He hasn't tried it for about 6 mos.

Perhaps it was the fact that once he got to the car, got put into the car, he got taken right back OUT of the car and put into the house? (Had to go back for the leash) It didn't work, and he's a smart cookie. I hope he realized that he was NOT going to get his way!

(Jacques actually said.....well, he wants to go for a ride, so I'll just take him. Ummmmmm......NOT in THIS lifetime, you won't! :lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This whole fence issue often confuses me...I don't know anyone over here that even mentions fencing...people's properties are just always fenced! I don't know a single person that owns a dog that does not have a fenced garden...I think that would be quite rare here...if you have a dog, you have a fence! Even if you don't have a dog, you STILL probably have a fence! I think people just like boundries over here! Maybe because we have smaller gardens here they are easier to enclose? Im not saying a owner should be judged on fencing, not at all...like ACC said, the dog should be going out for 2-3 walks everyday anyway...my tiny garden is certainly not used for exercising the dogs. I just find it odd that the fence issue is always mentioned on this forum when it kind of 'goes without saying' over here...just different I guess. I once read a thread where someone mentioned they werent allowed fencing at all!! Apparently every house has to look the same with no boundries...so no fences...that was the oddest thing to me..it would NOT go down well in this country! Your property, your decsion as to what goes round it!! Like I said, we must just like our boundies over here!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Totally disagree... most (or certainly MANY) dogs that are running loose were probably alone in a fenced yard and escaped. IMO leaving a dog out in a yard all day is neglect.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In my experience the biggest "crime" you could commit in the UK to tick off a rescue would be NOT taking your dog for good walks every day. It's a social requirement there... 

I also think that if you train your dog, then, well- he WON'T bolt out the front door. I don't even try and stop my dogs from stepping out my front door, because they don't run away?? Boggles my mind that some people really have a GOLDEN RETRIEVER (of ALL breeds) they worry would take off if it stepped out the front door??

I don't even pay attention to fence or no fence when screening. A fence is fine as a toilet area and in a LARGE yard like Maggie's Mom has, it's great for play and exercise, but it is NOT a substitute for the mental stimulation that leaving the property provides. IMO dogs should get daily car trips, see new parks and fields routinely, and play with different dogs on a regular basis- just like people  How dull would your life be if you were stuck in one house/yard for years? 

NYC dogs are truly blessed... and usually so stable and socialized. AWESOME! Spend an hour watching dogs in Central Park sometime- how trained, off leash obedient, socialized, stable, and bombproof they are.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice perfect world you live in there ACC.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> but it is NOT a substitute for the mental stimulation that leaving the property provides. IMO dogs should get daily car trips, see new parks and fields routinely, and play with different dogs on a regular basis- just like people  How dull would your life be if you were stuck in one house/yard for years?


Totally, totally agree, I hate to think of dogs that don't leave their back garden (okay, maybe if you have acres and acres of land its different) even owners who say the dog gets exercise through playing with a ball in the garden...that isnt the same as them sniffing in long grass, running in woods, swimming in the sea etc...I think the dogs world is pretty much all about their nose...encountering new smells everyday is a must! A fence is obviously handy, but shouldn't be a substitute for a good walk or 3 everyday!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

While I agree that would be nice unfortunately not all dog owners are afforded that opportunity.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Totally disagree... most (or certainly MANY) dogs that are running loose were probably alone in a fenced yard and escaped. IMO leaving a dog out in a yard all day is neglect.


I would agree with that too, and I can see both sides of the discussion.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK you got me there Hooch, and I surely know this is not a perfect world. My guys are so used to that, though- I cannot imagine them living without it.

I DO think a dedicated doggy dad or mom can give mental stimulation on days it's not possible to leave the house. I wouldn't turn you down Hooch if you can't take the dogs all over creation. But that's my point- I have MY views, others have theirs, but would I deny a dog a chance at a great life with you simply bc your dogs don't swim in the sea every day? NO, no I wouldn't... All I am saying is those who are so quick to say I'm unfit should take a look at the wonderful life a dog CAN live without property.

About the only time I have denied someone over this general issue was when they had a very obese dog I could see got NO exercise. I told them to call me when she lost twenty pounds and then I'd be happy to give them a dog- to help keep her fit  I'm still waiting...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Acres of land is different- there are tons for dogs to sniff and explore if one has vast amounts of property to take walks on! STILL think they should get trips into to town sometimes, though, for socialization and a bit of fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would turn myself down these days. Well maybe edxcept for a puntable.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hooch, I don't mean to imply that if you dont take your dogs for miles of walks everyday you shouldnt have one...Im talking about owners who are happy to leave their dogs in a small yard/garden all day and never take them out at all (and I will clarify that over here 'yard' implies a small concrete area...) Most people over here have small gardens, so taking them out for walks everyday is a must!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> NYC dogs are truly blessed... and usually so stable and socialized. AWESOME! Spend an hour watching dogs in Central Park sometime- how trained, off leash obedient, socialized, stable, and bombproof they are.


I don't completely agree with that. Yes dogs in Central Park are well-trained, but if you take a look at the NYC shelters - they are loaded with dogs and almost all come in as strays. Some do get reclaimed, so I know they are bolting.

There is no perfect answer. What I DO believe in is looking at the DOG and matching up his or her needs to a home...not vice versa. If you do a good job evaluating each dog, you will know what that dog needs. 

One thing we all seem to forget is that people with fences DO walk their dogs too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some do... but most don't IMO... (walk their dogs even if they have a fence).

NYC area in general is also full of inner city urban ghettos and crap, pit fighting rings, etc. Whole other planet from the caring owner who exercises his dogs carefully, which was whom I was referring to...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

YankeeRider said:


> Yes, this is my first post here. Just wondering why rescue groups are so concerned about whether adoption applicants have a fenced yard. If it's unaccepatable to leave a dog unattended outside, what difference does it make if the animal's range is restricted by a run, fence or leash?
> 
> There are many responsible dog owners in my rural neighborhood without fences.
> 
> Jerry


I know someone who supports one of the area rescues. I saw a bumper sticker she had and said, I've heard nothing but good things about this rescue. Her reply was, "Yes, but a few of the policies do bother me." I asked which. The reply was that she had seen dogs sit in a sanctuary (one loving GR for 2 years) that could easily have gone to very good and loving home, but the fence rules were stopping them from becoming adopters. 

I am on the outside looking in, so I can't speak for rescues. I know those in rescue have seen dogs who have lived in horrible situations. I know they want to protect, so if I knew I wanted to adopt from a rescue who required a fence and was allowed to erect a fence in my community, I'd put up a fence before applying.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I do not have a fence, and none of my dogs have ever left the yard...EVER. My neighbors do have a fence and their dogs were constantly getting out. We had to put a small fence at one part of our yard to keep the neighbors dog (that were fenced) from getting into our yard........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't figure out why my two don't jump our fence. I can see why Shadow doesn't. Too much effort, but Tucker could sail right over it with ease. Only our backyard is fenced in, but we have a great gate that now keeps them from getting anywhere near the front door. The only thing I do miss, I don't see them waiting for me in the window when I come home.

I begged my husband to put up a fence. We moved in here when Christopher was 2. The fence started going up when Shadow came to live with us and Christopher was then almost 15!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I know someone who supports one of the area rescues. I saw a bumper sticker she had and said, I've heard nothing but good things about this rescue. Her reply was, "Yes, but a few of the policies do bother me." I asked which. The reply was that she had seen dogs sit in a sanctuary (one loving GR for 2 years) that could easily have gone to very good and loving home, but the fence rules were stopping them from becoming adopters.
> 
> I am on the outside looking in, so I can't speak for rescues. I know those in rescue have seen dogs who have lived in horrible situations. I know they want to protect, so if I knew I wanted to adopt from a rescue who required a fence and was allowed to erect a fence in my community, I'd put up a fence before applying.


Now THAT to me is a form of neglect. To leave a dog in a kennel (I am assuming it wasn't a home...) for 2 yrs is ridiculous. That is NOT looking out for the best interests of the dog. Honestly, we have NO PROBLEM finding homes with fences for dogs who need them...so if that rescue is in New England - they shouldn't either. Lots of fenceless people happily install electric fences when they want a dog who needs it. So to leave a dog for 2 yrs without a home in my mind is criminal. Unless there is more to the story...but for that reason alone seems ludicrous.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I want a fence soooo bad. We had a 30' lead that we use but I would NEVER let him off it with the railroad tracks out back. But I would love to be able to play with him without the lead. Hopefully this spring we will get one. Just haven't decided what kind of fence yet. Still contemplating on this one. Dog Fence - Best Friend Fence Dog Fence


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Now THAT to me is a form of neglect. To leave a dog in a kennel (I am assuming it wasn't a home...) for 2 yrs is ridiculous. That is NOT looking out for the best interests of the dog. Honestly, we have NO PROBLEM finding homes with fences for dogs who need them...so if that rescue is in New England - they shouldn't either. Lots of fenceless people happily install electric fences when they want a dog who needs it. So to leave a dog for 2 yrs without a home in my mind is criminal. Unless there is more to the story...but for that reason alone seems ludicrous.


This place has a sanctuary, so I'm not sure if they have kennels. They may have much more freedom. I was surprised by the story.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Now THAT to me is a form of neglect. To leave a dog in a kennel (I am assuming it wasn't a home...) for 2 yrs is ridiculous. That is NOT looking out for the best interests of the dog. Honestly, we have NO PROBLEM finding homes with fences for dogs who need them...so if that rescue is in New England - they shouldn't either. Lots of fenceless people happily install electric fences when they want a dog who needs it. So to leave a dog for 2 yrs without a home in my mind is criminal. Unless there is more to the story...but for that reason alone seems ludicrous.


 
This rescue no longer will adopt to people who have electric fences. At least that was their new policy a year or two ago. I don't know if they have changed this policy or not.


----------

